# medical part 3



## SteveClark1973 (19 Mar 2013)

what do they mean signed off by MO? for phase 3 medical...is this done at CFRC or elsewhere?


----------



## DAA (19 Mar 2013)

SteveClark1973 said:
			
		

> what do they mean signed off by MO? for phase 3 medical...is this done at CFRC or elsewhere?



Never heard the term "phase 3" before.  But if they said "signed off by MO", then I would assume what ever medical process you were subjected to, has been completed.


----------



## SteveClark1973 (19 Mar 2013)

what I meant was...what other medical stuff is there? like at basic...Do i get more tests on my eyes and stuff? Do they poke me with needles? Vaccinations?


----------



## Tank Troll (19 Mar 2013)

With a No. 9 square needle full of Yellow fever serum


----------



## SteveClark1973 (19 Mar 2013)

i figured. What else is there to the medical at that point?


----------



## CombatDoc (20 Mar 2013)

Turn your head to the left, and cough.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (20 Mar 2013)

SteveClark1973 said:
			
		

> what do they mean signed off by MO? for phase 3 medical...is this done at CFRC or elsewhere?



Likely the Part that's signed off by the Recruit Medical Office in Ottawa.

MM


----------

